# Stinky oil lamp?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Okay, so, last night I lit an oil lamp for the first time in my whole life. I was very, VERY pleased with it! 

For about 5 minutes.

Then I noticed my kitchen was filling with an odor. It was not a bad smell, but it was a detectable smell. I'm using lamp oil, not kero in it.

Do you all have any tips about dealing with stinky lamps? I have a sensitive nose...


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I had that problem in the past and it turned out to be the brand of oil I was using. I changed to a different brand and had no more problem.

It could be something else. I don't use my oil lamps very often so don't have much experience to fall back on.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

The brand I used is Florasense from Walmart. Which brand do you use?

Also I just read that some people use olive oil? Really?!! Does anyone here use olive or other cooking oils?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

A basic kerosene lamp burns with a yellow flame. 

Yellow flame = incomplete combustion.

Incomplete combustion = sooty lamp chimney, air pollution, odors

If you want a lamp that burns with a bright white light, does not produce near as much indoor air pollution, has no odor, and does not soot its chimney, get an Aladdin kerosene lamp.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Cabin,

I just watched a Lehman's video of an Aladdin lamp. That round wick is different. I'm going to look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

RedTartan said:


> Cabin,
> 
> I just watched a Lehman's video of an Aladdin lamp. That round wick is different. I'm going to look into it. Thanks.


It's not the wick that makes the Aladdin different from other oil lamps - it's the mantle! The mantle is made of a special material that glows "white hot" when heated. This white hot mantle burns all the volatile fumes that are not burned by the wick. In a way, the Aladdin mantle is like a catalytic converter in a car or a ceramic catylist in a woodstove - it burns "pollution" and at the same time glows a bright white.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

That's awesome! I really don't want my indoor air quality to suffer because I'm using an oil lamp. We live less than an hour from Lehman's. Looks like it's time for another trip.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have always wondered about these. Seems they wouldn't be sustainable. The ones that floor me are the olive oil ones. How the heck could someone afford to burn one of those? Olive Oil is expensive. Even at the salvage grocery it is 25$ a gallon, roughly.
If things go badly, people are going to quickly be back to burning pig fat for light.


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

years ago i used an aladdin lamp for a few months,they put out a nice quiet light,but they require constant care. dont turn your back on these for a minute.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've used kerosene heaters and oil lamps many times over the years and just had to get used to a little smell. You can tell if the wick isn't trimmed right or is too high because of the smoke, and that can be adjusted. But IMO there's no way to burn a smelly product like lamp oil/kerosene without a little smell. It helps if you don't have a sensitive nose, too.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I have always wondered about these. Seems they wouldn't be sustainable. The ones that floor me are the olive oil ones. How the heck could someone afford to burn one of those? Olive Oil is expensive. Even at the salvage grocery it is 25$ a gallon, roughly.
> If things go badly, people are going to quickly be back to burning pig fat for light.


"Olive oil" lamps are designed to be used for with any cooking oil including lard and tallow. I bought one (to see exactly how it's made so I can make more) and it will burn lard, but it burns better with a mix of lard and oil that is liquid at room temp. I had some old rancid peanut oil that I mixed a little into the lard. Works well.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> If things go badly, people are going to quickly be back to burning pig fat for light.


.........or drip gas off the local gas well... or crude from the nearest well...

I'd hope there'd always be a supply of lard... but the "Horde Rules" could decimate the hog populations, esp. wild ones.

I wonder if CF has enough cat oil stockpiled, and if it'll work good in an Aladdin lamp!


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> A basic kerosene lamp burns with a yellow flame.
> 
> Yellow flame = incomplete combustion.
> 
> ...



Light it outside and let it warm up before bringing in if a little lamp odor bothers you.:thumb: We used kerosine lamps alot in the early fifties at the age of 4 i knew how to trim, light and maintain one.:shrug:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

poorboy said:


> Light it outside and let it warm up before bringing in if a little lamp odor bothers you.:thumb: We used kerosine lamps alot in the early fifties at the age of 4 i knew how to trim, light and maintain one.:shrug:


It's not the kerosene odor that bothers me regarding kerosene lamps, its the dim light output that bothers me. I can read by the light of an Aladdin lamp, I can't read using a kerosene lamp without significant eye strain.

Texican, this new cheese press I have works great for extracting cat oil!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

What is cat oil?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Cyngbaeld said:


> What is cat oil?


Cat oil... oil of cat... 

referenced in "The Book of Eli" (the post apocalyptic film released last year)... apparently everything is scarce, and cat oil is a regular commodity...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Cyngbaeld said:


> What is cat oil?


Click and watch ==> http://video.tvguide.com/Book+of+Eli/'Book+of+Eli'+Fresh+Cat+Oil/7032489


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Oh. I'll take your word for it. The video was unavailable.

Seems you'd be better off trapping rats and mice to render.


----------

